# Spirit Halloween 2014



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Its THAT time everybody!

Spirit Halloween 2014


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Heyyyyyyyy, these guys look familiar


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gotta love bluckies


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

The guy in back must be strong


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Spirit store signs are going up now. I saw one for Spirit and another for Halloween City. I guess they will be open in a couple of weeks.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Haven't seen any signs in our area yet. The store locator on their web site won't be active until mid August.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We saw a sign today at our local mall. They had three locations here last year; two fully stocked and one with just costumes, masks and accessories. I'm thinking we;ll see something opened up in the next three weeks. They were open in August last year.


----------



## HorrorKnight (Jul 4, 2014)

Haven't seen anything for Spirit Halloween here in Chicago, but saw a Halloween City not too far from me and Michael's is stocked pretty good. There is a video on YouTube by Spirit Halloween on what their displays will be this year, looked pretty awesome, I'm super excited


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Haven't seen anything yet either, but signs usually go up about a week before they open here. Nice thing is for the last 3 years or so they've opened in the same location. Everyone knows where to find them, when they do open.*_


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Melbourne, FL they have the sign up and work started on one of two locations they are usually at. No opening date set yet.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Spirit store locator is now active. :jol:


----------



## Hell'sJanitor (Aug 14, 2014)

Can't wait.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I applied today to work at the Spirit I always haunt. Wish me luck! Just need some extra cash in addition to my current job. And the 25% discount sounds wonderful! I'll pick up lots of those led lights haha Anybody else working/applied?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Closest store so far is about a half hour away. The location of the local store for the last couple years wasn't available anymore. Still hoping the will be one a bit closer.


----------



## HorrorKnight (Jul 4, 2014)

Over the weekend I saw signs for two Spirit stores not too far from me in Chicago, and saw in the store locator that there will be one kinda close to my job on the south side of Chicago.


----------



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

Been disappointed here in Knoxville. Last year we had two Halloween City stores (that I was sorely disappointed with) and the closest Spirit stores were in Cleveland, TN (about an hour) and Johnson City (2 hours). Looks like this year our store is Hixon, TN which is 1.5 hours. We're still going to make the trip a few times but this just means we'll have to make it worth it!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Went to Spirit last night and came away with mixed feelings. First, the selection of masks and costume accessories was, I think, better than years past. A lot of options to put together some really great ideas. 

Then, I started looking at some of the props and some are good but most things just appear so cheaply made. The tombstones, a lot have really good shapes to them but the finish just isn't there. I don't like it when I can see all of the individual "grains" that make up styrofoam. A little more paint probably wouldn't have killed them you know. A candle holder where the base stays put but the arms that hold the candles slide up and down, not sure where they were going with that.

Then I saw a haunted book with a quill that makes it look like a ghost is writing in it. The quill moves, which is a cool effect but then the soundtrack for the prop came on. Just saying, it ruined the prop for me. If I can get that on after Halloween clearance and try to hack it then it would be worth it.

Finally, the biggest let down. They have this big display with the AtmosFear FX DVDs and a sign saying "Spirit Exclusive" 2 DVD sets $49.99. I thought, SCORE! What a great deal. Now mind you there is no other info on this display other than that. I grabbed the 2 discs that I want to get and went to pay. The lady at the register told me that they are $49.99 each, not 2 for that price. I asked her about the advertising at the display and she told me that there is a second disc in with the original that has different, Spirit exclusive according to her, content. The problem is I couldn't preview the second disc. There aren't any pics or even a written description on the DVD case and the display area doesn't mention it at all, let alone show a video on the tv that was set up to demo these discs. I put everything back and I'll just save $10 each and order them off the net. Hopefully the stores set up in your areas have more to offer and you guys have a better experience than I did. Maybe I am just biased because the props people on the forum here that are built in back yards and garages are way above in talent, quality, and originality than what the so-called professionals are trying to charge top dollar for. Anyways, thanks everyone for letting me get that off my chest.


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

_Originally posted this in the Halloween sightings thread as I did not see this specific Spirit thread._

Made a 70 mile trip to the only open Spirit store near us yesterday (Champaign, Illinois) from Indiana. Surprised they were open and actually they probably shouldn't have been as most of their big props were not displayed yet.

Spirit is carrying last year's skeleton dog but at $39 bucks (very disappointed). No big deal for me as I bought two last year. The good news however, Spirit is carrying the skeleton cat and it is priced at $29 dollars. The cat while smaller is good looking and does fit the skelly animal line well.

They also had several Atmosfearfx dvds and they're currently selling them in two packs at $49.99. I understand a business needs to make a profit but I think I'll be waiting on the after sales for this. Already have the creepy crawler dvd I use for a spider web scene but I learned last year the $39.00 dollar price tag was a bit much for what you get.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

RWB, you'll want to read kauldron's comments about the two pack - the second DVD in the set has Spirit exclusive content and is not an AtmosFearFX DVD (which I have personally found well worth the $39 price tag, but perhaps I'm just easily entertained).


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

Spirit has three (!) stores within a 5-mile radius in my area and all are open now. They took over the previous Halloween City location, too. A bit of overkill...
That said, I have to admit to liking the variations on the original Jumping Spider, the snake is pretty cool. The cat is kinda creepy, it's feet look almost like hands.


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> RWB, you'll want to read kauldron's comments about the two pack - the second DVD in the set has Spirit exclusive content and is not an AtmosFearFX DVD (which I have personally found well worth the $39 price tag, but perhaps I'm just easily entertained).


Thanks Roxy. The copy I was interested in was the Jack-O-Lantern Jamboree and the dvd box specified Shades of Evil was the 2nd disc.


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

I was browsing on the Spirit website and came across. I really like these. I only wish they were battery operated.

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/gm-attic-light/


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

My local store (Dayville CT) just opened this week. I'll probably wait a couple of weeks before going. The past few years, they only had about 1/3 of their stuff out at the opening.

I have mixed feelings about that place. I love going in just to look around but I rarely buy stuff there. They seem way overpriced and tbh, the props y'all make look better than half the stuff there. Still, I always go and spend about an hour poking through the stuff with my daughter.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We like to go even if we don't immediately buy anything because it's part of the Halloween tradition. We did pick up some zombie garden gnomes and a zombie cat last year because they were too cool to leave behind


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Our store is slowly setting up. No signs in the windows, just the banner over the front door. There was a truck parked out front and several people carrying boxes in this morning. Hoping they open up next week. Got the 20% off coupon in my email today and wan't to get a couple of the amber led spotlights. Like Roxy, it's part of our yearly Halloween tradition to go and look around and we always see something cool we have to have.


----------



## Gweede (Aug 7, 2014)

I checked out the Spirit store in the Grand Rapids, MI area last week. I do enjoy their animated prop displays to get ideas and inspiration. I got a chuckle out of their new prop called Lunging Lily. She's a little girl holding a teddy bear, she first speaks very softy calling "Mama, help me", but then she lunges out toward you and screams. You can see the video on their web site http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/tt-lunging-girl/ She's too pricey for me though!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ive seen two spirit stores so far, and they're in the same location as last year. The closest 0ne is about s mile away at the same mall that Hobby Lobby is at. The second one is by a mall I've been frequenting many years. 

Went to the one closest to me and they were only just putting stuff up. I'll wait a week and then go see what they have to offer.


----------



## Creepitreal (Sep 2, 2014)

I think my local Spirit Halloween is opening next week. I've applied for a temporary position with Spirit. A college student has gotta do what she's gotta do. =p Anyone know if they have a good discount for employees?


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

Creepitreal said:


> I think my local Spirit Halloween is opening next week. I've applied for a temporary position with Spirit. A college student has gotta do what she's gotta do. =p Anyone know if they have a good discount for employees?


Well if you work there isn't everything free? :devil:

On a serious note, I believe it is 30% off for employees.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Finally found out where our local Spirit store will be opening and it's about a block from where the Halloween City store is opening. Halloween City gave the 5th of this month as an opening date. The Spirit store, says opening soon. First time that I can think of having 2 different Halloween stores in the same city. Not counting your normal Targets, Walmarts, and the like. So we shall see who wins out! *_


----------



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

I think my 2 closest shops are open now so we're going to make a quick trip. I'm also seeing a Halloween Express is open near one of them so we're going to make that one happen, too!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

I went today. I didn't buy anything but I enjoyed browsing. THey had some really cool animatronics that were fun to look at and inspired some ideas. I was dissapointed with their selection of masks. I did see some cool lighting though......but I'm too cheap/poor to buy them. They were spotlights that have a textured lens. THe textured lens rotates while the light is on. The resulting effect it awesome. It looks like wavey light, or maybe underwater-ish. Danm things were 20 bucks each though and were pretty small.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

*30% Off this weekend in stores amd online!*

I received an email that Spirit has 30% off this weekend! The code is WKD14. I finally pulled the trigger on the Werewolf Limb Ripper. So it saved me $60, but shipping was a bit high, but is consistent with their larger items. I still saved a few bucks though. The sale is also in stores but you'll need to print the coupon.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Here is the coupon if someone wants to print it.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

We have a Halloween City, Halloween Express and according to the website, a Spirit store although the location is listed in the middle of the street about a 1/4 mile from the aforementioned stores. Was in the area earlier but never saw it.

I think building my own props has ruined me, the stuff just seems like junk yet it is still expensive.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Daphne said:


> the stuff just seems like junk yet it is still expensive.


To label Spirit products as expensive "junk" is simply an over reach. Spirit will always have some props that are better than others. In that sense it is no different than the old Sears Christmas Wish Book. It is up to the consumer to choose wisely and spend wisely.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

The-Hog-Flu said:


> I went today. I didn't buy anything but I enjoyed browsing. THey had some really cool animatronics that were fun to look at and inspired some ideas. I was dissapointed with their selection of masks. I did see some cool lighting though......but I'm too cheap/poor to buy them. They were spotlights that have a textured lens. THe textured lens rotates while the light is on. The resulting effect it awesome. It looks like wavey light, or maybe underwater-ish. Danm things were 20 bucks each though and were pretty small.


You just took the words right out of my mouth! I went yesterday, but didn't buy anything either. I noticed the rotating effect LEDs but saw that they were $24 and just walked away...


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

ATLfun said:


> To label Spirit products as expensive "junk" is simply an over reach. Spirit will always have some props that are better than others. In that since it is no different than the old Sears Christmas Wish Book. It is up to the consumer to choose wisely and spend wisely.


I think you said exactly what ran through my mind. It is the consumer's responsibility to purchase wisely. That being said, I wish I had the time as I'm sure alot of others would, to be able to build our props. For now, work and other responsibilities suck the time away from me. I like some products that Spirit carries, some I don't. Some props that I purchase I can tweak if I choose to, but no matter how I obtain props, I still have the _SPIRIT_ of the halloween season.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I used the coupon to buy a few candelabras. It's the sort of prop I couldn't make myself (fairly heavy cast metal). I think they look great.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

IMO, their animatronics are nothing more than over priced toys, with a poor track record. They do however carry a lot of nice filler props and they've upped their game on their lighting and special effects the past few years. I'll buy small latex props, skeletons, scene setters, led spotlights, etc from them and using the 20% off coupons you can get some good deals. They have neat stuff to fill out a scene and it fills a need. I've kind of always thought that at the very least, spirit gets the average person excited about Halloween and probably gets some beginner haunters started on their own collections of stuff. Not a bad thing.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

I do love the store, it's just that I can't afford to buy much from them. Even though I don't buy much, my daughter and I love to go and have made a tradition of it.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

The-Hog-Flu said:


> I went today. I didn't buy anything but I enjoyed browsing. THey had some really cool animatronics that were fun to look at and inspired some ideas. I was dissapointed with their selection of masks. I did see some cool lighting though......but I'm too cheap/poor to buy them. They were spotlights that have a textured lens. THe textured lens rotates while the light is on. The resulting effect it awesome. It looks like wavey light, or maybe underwater-ish. Danm things were 20 bucks each though and were pretty small.


Just came home with this tonight and tried it out. With the 30% coupon, not bad for 20 bucks. This will work for me. I do not need to cover a large area. Gives some nice "animation" to an otherwise static display. They have named it "fire and ice" , although it doesn't look like fire to me. Its almost a water effect. Too bad it doesnt come in blue for all the pirate haunts out there.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Grandin Road was selling their "fire and ice" spotlight for $24 and it is currently on back order until October 20th. I think $20 is a fair price for an LED rotating spotlight. Heck, a non-rotating halogen work lamp will cost you about $15. Admittedly though, I am hoping there are some left on the day after Halloween.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Stopped into a Spirit store while having dinner out last night. They had already sold out of the broken spine girl and the peek a boo penny including the displays.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

PS. Today is a one day flash sale for Spirit for 35% off entire purchase. It is a friend and family sale so the coupon is not widely distributed and not on the website. But it be worth a drop to chat up the manager if you have a Spirit store near by.


----------



## mikeythemars (May 10, 2008)

Wyatt Furr said:


> Just came home with this tonight and tried it out. With the 30% coupon, not bad for 20 bucks. This will work for me. I do not need to cover a large area. Gives some nice "animation" to an otherwise static display. They have named it "fire and ice" , although it doesn't look like fire to me. Its almost a water effect. Too bad it doesnt come in blue for all the pirate haunts out there.


No, they don't make in in blue - but it can easily be retro-fitted it into blue.

First, buy one of the fire and ice spotlights at Spirit. Red, green or toxic green, it doesn't matter what color since we are going to change it into blue.

Next, go to the Home Depot website and order a kaleidoscope blue holiday LED spotlight (online only item, not in store):

http://www.homedepot.com/p/LightShow-10-24-in-Blue-Projection-Kaleidoscope-Spotlight-88619/205081143

This is also made by Gemmy and uses the same housing and LED rotating mechanism as the Spirit fire and ice spotlight. In fact, the only difference is in the lens (larger and different facet pattern).

Once you have both, use a torx bit (#5 size I think) narrow shaft screwdriver to undo the three screws that secure the lens housing on each spotlight. Then take the lens assembly from the Spirit fire and ice light and mount it onto the home depot blue light.

Voila - you now have a blue fire and ice spotlight.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm debating wether or not to get the cat skelton. I want it, but I'd like to pick it up at the 50% off sales after Halloween. I'm risking them selling out of them though. I think they are 30 bucks. Way to steep for me.


----------



## mikeythemars (May 10, 2008)

I know Spirit has clearance sales at their retail shops right after Halloween. Unfortunately, I won't be able to take advantage of those since I have to leave on a business trip at the morning of 11/1. Does anyone know if they also do post Halloween clearance/sales on their website?


----------



## mikeythemars (May 10, 2008)

The-Hog-Flu said:


> I'm debating wether or not to get the cat skelton. I want it, but I'd like to pick it up at the 50% off sales after Halloween. I'm risking them selling out of them though. I think they are 30 bucks. Way to steep for me.


I picked up one at Halloween Costumes.com for $21.99 using a coupon code; I'm trying to see if it's still valid.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The-Hog-Flu said:


> I'm debating wether or not to get the cat skelton. I want it, but I'd like to pick it up at the 50% off sales after Halloween. I'm risking them selling out of them though. I think they are 30 bucks. Way to steep for me.


CVS is selling the cats for 20 bucks. See if you can get one there, although they may be sold out of them by now too.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

My Spirit stores are already sold out of the cats, CVS had them for $20 here too. Hurry up and get one THF.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

My local Target has Cat skellies $15.00 and Birds are $8.00. They had a cartwheel coupon on Halloween decor 20% off, and I used my red card for an extra 5% off. Not sure if coupon is still active.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

jdubbya said:


> CVS is selling the cats for 20 bucks. See if you can get one there, although they may be sold out of them by now too.


Thanks, I will pop into a cvs next time I drive by one


----------

